# 300 Blackout Questions



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm getting bored waiting on my bolt action rifles to get built and Jason has put the 300BO bug in my head. Who owns one, are they really all the hype? Anyone know the quality of CMMG rifles?

http://cmmginc.secure-mall.com/item/16-4-Rail-300-AAC-BLACKOUT-Rifle-1707


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

buy it and send it to me....ill put you about 1k rds down it and tell you if its worth the hype


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Don"t have yet ,but,will be ordering one 3oo Whisper from S&W soon.It can also shoot 300 Blackout.Prolly just get the upper to go on my MP 15.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> buy it and send it to me....ill put you about 1k rds down it and tell you if its worth the hype


Jason II, by the time u get back here---- we'll have ours....me and Chase will balance on a ball while you hold apples in each hand fer targets!!!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Mid way has the barrel on sale for 171.04. I under stand It is like putting any other ar.together. just my two cents. jj Jason has just about got me wanting to try one. jj


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

have one and 100 rounds of 220 grn subsonic but still waiting on my suppressor before I sight it in


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

HisName said:


> have one and 100 rounds of 220 grn subsonic but still waiting on my suppressor before I sight it in


Yeah, I told Chase that's a big ole difference when the average 300 is 115-125 or so....then go to the 220!!!! That bullet probably touches the primer!!!!:whistling: 

I believe this round is going to be BIG TIME!!!! So my other lower will be just fer 1!!! Kendive will try to talk me into getting a can fer that 1 too, right Ken:whistling: Zombie Killer it is!!!!:blink::shifty::blink:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got one, I've got 800 rounds of subsonic, and 400 of super. It is very fun to shoot, and very versatile. All you have to do is change the barrel in a standard AR, however I built mine from the ground up. My barrel and most of my upper is cmmg, that being said I've had no problems.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

It's only worth it if your going to get a suppressor. The big draw to it is the subsonic and how easy it is to change over to the caliber. Other than that I don't see buying an expensive caliber that will sound just as loud as any other rifle.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

706Z said:


> Don"t have yet ,but,will be ordering one 3oo Whisper from S&W soon.It can also shoot 300 Blackout.Prolly just get the upper to go on my MP 15.


Might do some more research. Everything I've read is you can shoot Whisper out of a Blk Out upper but not the opposite, I'm not 100% just what I've read.


http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2011/07/foghorn/ammunition-review-300-aac-blackout/



Speaking of ways to get ammo if actual .300 BLK ammo isn’t available, ammunition compatibility is another reason the .300 AAC Blackout round outperforms the competition. The .300 Whisper cartridge has been on the market for a while now and can be found in most gun stores around me, but .300 BLK is still relatively new and ammunition is scarce. Thanks to the higher chamber pressures and larger cartridge of the .300 BLK round the firearms are able to accept and safely fire most .300 Whisper ammunition. I did an*Ask Foghorn article*about that very question and it goes into some more detail, but .300 Whisper in a .300 BLK gun is generally cool while the opposite is dangerous and will result in malfunctions.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yeah, I told Chase that's a big ole difference when the average 300 is 115-125 or so....then go to the 220!!!! That bullet probably touches the primer!!!!:whistling:
> 
> I believe this round is going to be BIG TIME!!!! So my other lower will be just fer 1!!! Kendive will try to talk me into getting a can fer that 1 too, right Ken:whistling: Zombie Killer it is!!!!:blink::shifty::blink:


That's right. Boy...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Might do some more research. Everything I've read is you can shoot Whisper out of a Blk Out upper but not the opposite, I'm not 100% just what I've read.
> 
> 
> http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2011/07/foghorn/ammunition-review-300-aac-blackout/
> ...


You might want to google S&W 300 Whisper as shown at the 2012 shot show.Just sayin:yes:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I know some of y'all don't like FPSRussia but here he is shooting the 300 ACC. He uses super and subsonic rounds. Honey bager I believe just refers to the color like the blackout is all black.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Daniel Defense just ordered.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

You order the rifle(V5), upper or just a barrel?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Complete rifle. Got a great deal on it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good, you got it!!! I'll shoot it, then decide ifin I really need 1:whistling:


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

If I had to guess I would say that 300blk is here to stay. It won't be as cheap as 223, but there is white box ammo coming. Prices should be in the low teens for a box of twenty. 

Some are saying that it'll die like 6.8 but this round has a lot more support than the 6.8 had. Everyone is making barrels/uppers for this round. It's great for reloaders and it's an easy change to an AR. More punch in the same package with no loss of round capacity. Way cool if you've got a can but still cool without.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

*It will be easy to reload because you use cut down 223 brass and 30 cal projectiles are plentiful. it does have a small powder capacity but Magnum Pistol powder is used
*


----------



## fishinmuch (May 2, 2011)

*Been shooting it since Sept.*

Absolutely love it. We cut our Lake city brass and load it with h110 and 150grn bt. At the range we shoot 150grn fmj. For some reason the primer pocket gets loose when we cut down winchester or remington brass. Some people say it doesnt have the knock down power for hunting. I completely disagree and after shooting a pretty big northern whitetail my wife disagrees also.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a 300 blackout upper and its an ok caliber. I think it is really designed more for suppressed shooting,so if you plan on getting a can for it then it should suit your needs just fine. If I was looking for a good hunting round the 6.8 is a much better choice.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Triple R said:


> I have a 300 blackout upper and its an ok caliber. I think it is really designed more for suppressed shooting,so if you plan on getting a can for it then it should suit your needs just fine. If I was looking for a good hunting round the 6.8 is a much better choice.


agree but I think a 308 is a better hunting round than the 6.8 and is a both cheaper and easier to find.
My Blackout is suppressed and all my ammo is subsonic.
if I want more punch I can go super sonic with the blackout or use the LR308AP4 and the same suppressor will screw right on 

just another way to go. I like options


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree a 308 is a better hunting round, but this guy was asking about the 300 blk. That why I said if he plans on punching paper with a suppressor its GTG. If he is looking for something he can hunt with in an ar15 platform, then I still say the 6.8 is a better choice. But to each his own, the guy was looking for opinions so thats mine. I guess it comes down to what he plans on using it for, and then do some homework.


----------

